#  Vorstellungen >   Krankenhauskeim (Staph. epidermidis) >

## angi.jojo

Hallo ihr Suchenden,
auch ich bin auf der Suche und zwar nach einem Menschen der den Staphylococcus epidermidis besiegt bzw. erfolgreich eingeschläfert hat. Mein Vater (69 Jahre) hat sich bei einer Knieimplantage mit solch einen Keim infiziert. Seit dem sind 1,5 Jahre vergangen und er hat 8 OP´s hinter sich gebracht. Wir waren schon in drei renomierten Krankenhäusern. Im Januar bekam er das 3 künstl. Kniegelenk. Nach der letzten OP bekam er 6 Schmerztabletten am Tag und Morphium. Seit er Zuhause ist hat er Schmerzen und es geht ihm nicht gut. Antibiotika bekommt er fast durchgehend seit 1,5 Jahren. Er war zwischendurch beim Heilpraktiker, Hand aufleger, Allergologen und Masseur. Die Wunde die bereits 8 x aufgeschnitten wurde, heilt immer sehr schön, doch bisher wurde das Knie früher oder später wieder dick, heiß und stellenweise sah man dunkelblaue Flecken. Das Immunsystem ist im Eimer, die Psyche beim Nullpunkt.
Ich bin verzweifelt. Natürlich freue ich mich über jede Mail, aber am meisten über diejenige die meinen Vater und mir weiterhilft.
Liebe Grüße
angi.jojo :Cry:

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo anji.jojo,  
das, was Ihrem Vater passiert ist, ist in der Tat eine üble Sache, und leider nicht mit irgendwelchem Hokuspokus in den Griff zu bekommen.  
In Sachen Staph. epidermitits bei Implantationspatienten forscht intensiv  
Prof. Friedrich Götz
Lehrstuhl für Mikrobielle Genetik
Waldhäuserstraße 70/8
72076 Tübingen
Tel. 0 70 71/ 2 97 46 36
Fax 0 70 71/29 59 37 
Vielleicht wenden Sie sich mal direkt an ihn?  
Prof. Götz hat auch eine *Informationsseite* ins Netz gestellt, auf der Ihnen die gesamte Problematik dieser Infektion dargestellt wird.  
Alles Gute für Ihren Vater.

----------


## angi.jojo

Hallo Pianoman,
ich danke dir für deine Antwort. Allerdings kann ich damit gar nichts anfangen. Die Infoseite von Prof. Götz sagt mir nichts Neues. Ich selbst gehe seit 5 Jahren zu Quacksalbern und habe sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Was nützt es, wenn der Keim besiegt ist doch mein Vater an Organversagen (z.B. Nieren, Leber) stirbt!
Schau doch mal in informationsmedizin/Dr. Petry rein (trau Dich). Ich möchte nicht gegen die Schulmedizin sein. Wir brauchen sie! Aber daß Schulmedizin und Naturheilkunde zusammen kommen, das wäre mein Wunsch.
Deine Zitate gefallen mir nicht.
Grüße 
angi.jojo

----------

